# Herring Drifter prop photos wanted



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
I want to make scale props for my models of the sailing Zulu "Adequate" and
the early motor boat "Girl Mina"
They currently both have highly in-accurate 4 blade props. I have now made up a jig for making brass props from scratch, and was wondering about the boss/blade shape, as well as the number of blades on these early props.

Can someone please help out, a good description would suffice, but a photo would be perfect!

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

The "Girl Mina", originally had a Bolinder engine if that is of any use.
The Zulu "Adequate" was fitted with an engine in 1902, and it appears to have been the second such sailing vessel in Scotland to have an auxillary engine fitted.


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Anbody know of any pics on here? Ive been searching for days now with no luck. 
Are the older prop designs narrow bladed, as opposed to the more modern fat blades that cover more area for a given diameter?

Help.


----------



## coble (Jul 12, 2007)

gladstones model shop north sheilds


----------

